# gym question



## weiss (16 Feb 2007)

gentlemen,  is there gym on every base?  If there is, can it be used during your normal "working" hours or do you have to go there on your spare time?  I kinda got into routine for last 6 years and can't think of quitting anytime soon.


----------



## C1Dirty (16 Feb 2007)

Yes and yes.  In fact it's encouraged.  Though depending on your job you may have to squeeze your workouts in before or after work.  Stnd hrs are 6am-10pm during the week and 9-4 on weekends.


----------

